# Draghi pronto all'invio di armi pesanti in Ucraina, ma Conte e Salvini...



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*. 

*Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.



E' possibile che in questa nazione non esista più un Parlamento?

E' possibile che Tano Cariddi (mai soprannome fu più azzeccato) vada a prendere gli ordini dalla Cupola infischiandosene del volere di tutti?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Huffington Post: tra le armi che saranno inviate anche droni e lince.*


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: tra le armi che saranno inviate anche droni e lince.*


Poi quando viene il solito piagnisteo ucraino che non sanno usare le nostre armi viene fuori che l'Italia è l'unico paese d'Europa ad avere messo il segreto sulle armi che vengono inviate mentre tutti gli altri hanno una lista dettagliata.


----------



## Raryof (13 Maggio 2022)

Questo qui va fatto saltare presto, è fuori controllo.
Ma non abbiamo opposizione, parlamento, nulla, pure un fantoccio bis come pres della repubblica delle banane che approva tutto e dice sciocchezze da 80 enne rimbambito.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.



Nulla di nuovo. Draghi continua solo a mettere in atto quello che gli USA decidono.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.


"vi porto amore"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nulla di nuovo. Draghi continua solo a mettere in atto quello che gli USA decidono.



Ormai è lanciatissimo per la poltrona NATO,figurati se osa opporsi proprio ora che il traguardo è vicino.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo qui va fatto saltare presto, è fuori controllo.
> Ma non abbiamo opposizione, parlamento, nulla, pure un fantoccio bis come pres della repubblica delle banane che approva tutto e dice sciocchezze da 80 enne rimbambito.


Io non mi capacito proprio di quelli che dicono "sta facendo bene". Questo governo è il peggiore di sempre, in tutto. Gli italiani stanno morendo di fame, le scuole sono dei luoghi di sofferenza in particolare per i poveri bambini costretti a portare sempre la mascherine per tutte le ore e viviamo con il ricatto di vaccinazione perchè altrimenti non puoi fare nulla. 

In ogni caso, non sperate in Conte, Salvini e via dicendo. Sono gente senza attributi e probabilmente anche ricattata, che cambierà idea in un nanosecondo. Bisogna sperare in un'ordine al di sopra delle parti che faccia pulizia.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai è lanciatissimo per la poltrona NATO,figurati se osa opporsi proprio ora che il traguardo è vicino.



Certo, alla Nato non avrà nemmeno bisogno di far finta di decidere. Dovrà solo eseguire gli ordini.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

praticamente Biden avrà detto : Mario ti prometto una bella cresta sull'incremento delle spese militari al 2% okkeyyy??


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> praticamente Biden avrà detto : Mario ti prometto una bella cresta sull'incremento delle spese militari al 2% okkeyyy??


Ma questo è un aspetto ( l' unico) su cui non ci si può e deve lamentare nessuno.

Uscissimo dalla Nato la spesa militare dovrebbe andare altro che al 2%


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un aspetto ( l' unico) su cui non ci si può e deve lamentare nessuno.
> 
> *Uscissimo dalla Nato la spesa militare dovrebbe andare altro che al 2%*



Personalmente, se questo è necessario per ridare piena sovranità al nostro Paese, sono d’accordo sull’aumento delle spese militari.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' possibile che in questa nazione non esista più un Parlamento?
> 
> E' possibile che Tano Cariddi (mai soprannome fu più azzeccato) vada a prendere gli ordini dalla Cupola infischiandosene del volere di tutti?


Chiedo scusa,puoi spiegarmi questa cosa di Tano Cariddi?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, se questo è necessario per ridare piena sovranità al nostro Paese, sono d’accordo sull’aumento delle spese militari.


Magari tu.

Ma la maggior parte dei depensanti da bar, direbbe, mi gioco le palle, " portiamo la spesa militare al 4% ma sovranità!" per poi andare in piazza a piangere al primo ( ovvio) ulteriore aumento pesante di tasse.

L' Italia, non è affatto in una curva economica favorevole, è ferma da 20/25 anni.
Tra invecchiamento e tutto il resto, non vedo nemmeno come ribaltare la situazione nel breve periodo.

La domanda da farsi è: perchè tutti vogliono finire sotto la protezione USA sempre di più?
E non tirarmi fuori complotti o ti do uno scappellotto virtuale  ( amichevole si intende)

La risposta che mi do io è perchè la convenienza economica è evidente.
Gli occidentali vivono di tagli (sanità. welfare, lavoro), poter tagliare quello militare è manna dal cielo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.


Questo qui se ne sbatte altamente dei problemi italiani, ha sollevato un polverone inenarrabile per il bonus 110, screditandolo solo perché sottrae risorse per quelli che sono i suoi porci comodi e dell'Unione europea.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' possibile che in questa nazione non esista più un Parlamento?
> 
> E' possibile che Tano Cariddi (mai soprannome fu più azzeccato) vada a prendere gli ordini dalla Cupola infischiandosene del volere di tutti?


Tano Carriddi dipende direttamente dai pacifisti americani. Quando che contraddittorio vuoi che ci sia? Spero sempre nel pazzo o nella gente che si rompe i ********, ma è sempre più una vana speranza.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari tu.
> 
> Ma la maggior parte dei depensanti da bar, direbbe, mi gioco le palle, " portiamo la spesa militare al 4% ma sovranità!" per poi andare in piazza a piangere al primo ( ovvio) ulteriore aumento pesante di tasse.
> 
> ...



È evidente che delegare agli USA la sicurezza abbia portato i vantaggi economici che tu dici ma è altrettanto evidente che chi poi ti devi attenere a quello che gli USA decidono.
Spero essermi evitato lo scappellotto.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari tu.
> 
> Ma la maggior parte dei depensanti da bar, direbbe, mi gioco le palle, " portiamo la spesa militare al 4% ma sovranità!" per poi andare in piazza a piangere al primo ( ovvio) ulteriore aumento pesante di tasse.
> 
> ...


Giusto. Fino a quando gli americani non ti obbligano a rimanere senza energia e soffrire ancora di più e fino a quando non ti trascinano in una guerra mondiale. Sai un minimo di sovranità sarebbe gradita


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.


Sono assolutamente favorevole.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un aspetto ( l' unico) su cui non ci si può e deve lamentare nessuno.
> 
> Uscissimo dalla Nato la spesa militare dovrebbe andare altro che al 2%


solo una cosa, la spesa militare la possiamo aumentare anche senza forzare escalation, ma capisco che dobbiamo smaltire la roba più vecchia..


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente favorevole.


Senza polemica e con rispetto: si e parlato fino a ieri( sono nelle ultime 48 ore) ( Macron in primis .. Draghi a ruota) di ragionare su tavoli negoziali e cessate il fuoco e abbassare i toni. 
Ora inviamo armi e si fa cosi alla luce del sole.. dov'e' la ns coerenza nelle dichiarazioni?? 
pazzesco..


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Senza polemica e con rispetto: si e parlato fino a ieri( sono nelle ultime 48 ore) ( Macron in primis .. Draghi a ruota) di ragionare su tavoli negoziali e cessate il fuoco e abbassare i toni.
> Ora inviamo armi e si fa cosi alla luce del sole.. dov'e' la ns coerenza nelle dichiarazioni??
> pazzesco..



Le dichiarazioni sui negoziati servono per accontentare il Popolo. L’invio di armi pesanti serve per accontentare gli USA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Senza polemica e con rispetto: si e parlato fino a ieri( sono nelle ultime 48 ore) ( Macron in primis .. Draghi a ruota) di ragionare su tavoli negoziali e cessate il fuoco e abbassare i toni.
> Ora inviamo armi e si fa cosi alla luce del sole.. dov'e' la ns coerenza nelle dichiarazioni??
> pazzesco..


I russi non fanno altro che escalare il conflitto con fatti e dichiarazioni. 
A me personalmente hanno stufato, sono per l'antagonismo totale (non per la guerra, ovviamente) e per l'armare gli ucraini fino ai denti e fino alla punta dei capelli con le armi piu moderne.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non fanno altro che escalare il conflitto con fatti e dichiarazioni.
> A me personalmente hanno stufato, *sono per l'antagonismo totale (non per la guerra, ovviamente) e per l'armare gli ucraini fino ai denti e fino alla punta dei capelli con le armi piu moderne.*



Per arrivare a cosa?


----------



## ilPresidente (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.



a nome di chi?

non in mio nome


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a cosa?



Per arrivare a dire "che bravi gli ugraini che hanno resistito contro i russi" 
Con tutti i miliardi avuti in regalo e i miliardi di armi ricevuti in dono, avrebbero dovuto conquistare tutta l'asia


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> *a nome di chi?*
> 
> non in mio nome



Di Biden ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a dire "che bravi gli ugraini che hanno resistito contro i russi"
> Con tutti i miliardi avuti in regalo e i miliardi di armi ricevuti in dono, avrebbero dovuto conquistare tutta l'asia



L’Ucraina pagherà un conto carissimo ai “benefattori”., Altro che regali e doni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a cosa?


A fermare quella che è una enorme, lampante, palese violazione del diritto internazionale.
E prima di iniziare la solita cantilena di "eh ma l'ha fatto anche gli USA e la NATO", si, sbagliavano anche loro e ai tempi fui assolutamente contrario alle porcherie afghane, irachene, somale, serbe e chi piu ne ha ne metta.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non fanno altro che escalare il conflitto con fatti e dichiarazioni.
> A me personalmente hanno stufato, sono per l'antagonismo totale (non per la guerra, ovviamente) e per l'armare gli ucraini fino ai denti e fino alla punta dei capelli con le armi piu moderne.


Perché i moldavi che nei fatti dovrebbero essere UE e Nato (praticamente tutti i partiti moldavi sono per l'annessione alla Romania) devono continuare ad essere disarmati e a pagare di tasca loro per tenersi mezzo milione di ucraini mentre l'Ucraina che ha passato le sue armi all'Isis va armata fino ai denti?


----------



## Milanoide (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, se questo è necessario per ridare piena sovranità al nostro Paese, sono d’accordo sull’aumento delle spese militari.



Che se ne fa della sovranità una nazione affetta da senilità?

Economia in espansione. (Conti a posto)
Demografia in espansione.
Visione.
Organizzazione.
Unità interna politica e di intenti.

Altrimenti è solo sovranità di fare la prostituta. Credo che i clienti americani trattino meglio la prostituta Italia di quanto farebbero Russi e Cinesi.

Poi sovranità con la classe politica che abbiamo..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Ucraina pagherà un conto carissimo ai “benefattori”., Altro che regali e doni.



Una nazione inutile (e per giunta fallita) ha ben poco da restituire  
Soprattutto se a fine guerra diventerà una mini-ugraina,cedendo i territori più proficui alla russia.

L'unica cosa che può cedere a gratiss sarà la sovranità,mettendo per iscritto di essere il nuovo giocattolino di washington.
Cosa che tra l'altro è già da anni,ma sottotraccia.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una nazione inutile (e per giunta fallita) ha ben poco da restituire
> Soprattutto se a fine guerra diventerà una mini-ugraina,cedendo i territori più proficui alla russia.
> 
> L'unica cosa che può cedere a gratiss sarà la sovranità,mettendo per iscritto di essere il nuovo giocattolino di washington.
> Cosa che tra l'altro è già da anni,ma sottotraccia.


ed anche un bel terreno per allargare il laboratorio di hunter hunter Biden  magari i virus proliferano meglio tra le radiazioni


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A fermare quella che è una enorme, lampante, palese violazione del diritto internazionale.
> E prima di iniziare la solita cantilena di "eh ma l'ha fatto anche gli USA e la NATO", si, sbagliavano anche loro e ai tempi fui assolutamente contrario alle porcherie afghane, irachene, somale, serbe e chi piu ne ha ne metta.



Quindi secondo te, con l’illimitato invio di armi all’Ucraina, si indurrà la Russia alla ritirata completa?
Kiev non sarà obbligata ad alcun compromesso per porre fine alla guerra?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una nazione inutile (e per giunta fallita) ha ben poco da restituire
> Soprattutto se a fine guerra diventerà una mini-ugraina,cedendo i territori più proficui alla russia.
> 
> L'unica cosa che può cedere a gratiss sarà la sovranità,mettendo per iscritto di essere il nuovo giocattolino di washington.
> *Cosa che tra l'altro è già da anni,ma sottotraccia.*



Sottotraccia? Non direi proprio.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Attacchi a Conte, da parte di Calenda (Azione) "Il M5S decida di stare dentro o fuori dal governo" e di Della Vedova (+Europa): "Conte vuole logorare Draghi, ma non ci riuscirà ed è poco responsabile il suo attacco, da ex presidente del consiglio, nei confronti dell'attuale premier durante una importante visita internazionale a Washington".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sottotraccia? Non direi proprio.



Beh,se molti continuano a negare i fatti di piazza Maidan,convinti ancora che gli usa non abbiano messo mano a tutto il caos creato,si,è ancora sottotraccia


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Il Tempo lancia lo scoop: Giuseppe Conte a un passo dallo strappo al governo e si prepara alle elezioni anticipate di settembre.*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,se molti continuano a negare i fatti di piazza Maidan,convinti ancora che gli usa non abbiano messo mano a tutto il caos creato,si,è ancora sottotraccia



Forse però Putin si era accorto di qualcosa...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo lancia lo scoop: Giuseppe Conte a un passo dallo strappo al governo e si prepara alle elezioni anticipate di settembre.*


Poco ci credo, se succede questo fa la fine di Assange. Nulla a che vedere con le sceneggiate Salvini-ONG...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poco ci credo, se succede questo fa la fine di Assange. Nulla a che vedere con le sceneggiate Salvini-ONG...



Sarebbe un buon modo per recuperare un pò di consensi,dal momento che i 5stelle sono in picchiata.
Consensi che poi perderà nuovamente quando tornerà a leccare i piedi di Letta e di tutto il pd.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo lancia lo scoop: Giuseppe Conte a un passo dallo strappo al governo e si prepara alle elezioni anticipate di settembre.*



Fesserie. Si andrà a votare, forse, il prossimo anno.


----------



## Nomaduk (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' possibile che in questa nazione non esista più un Parlamento?
> 
> E' possibile che Tano Cariddi (mai soprannome fu più azzeccato) vada a prendere gli ordini dalla Cupola infischiandosene del volere di tutti?


È stato fatto un lavoro certosino poco per volta fino ad arrivare ad oggi dove la totalità dei partiti sono asserviti completamente al potere. Per me l'ultimo presidente decente fu craxi...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un buon modo per recuperare un pò di consensi,dal momento che i 5stelle sono in picchiata.
> Consensi che poi perderà nuovamente quando tornerà a leccare i piedi di Letta e di tutto il pd.


Per me potrebbe tornare di nuovo una maggioranza Ursula, pure la Lega si è abituata alle poltrone e si è alleata con il PD. L'unica che, forse, vorrebbe governare in prima persona è la Meloni.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È evidente che delegare agli USA la sicurezza abbia portato i vantaggi economici che tu dici ma è altrettanto evidente che chi poi ti devi attenere a quello che gli USA decidono.
> Spero essermi evitato lo scappellotto.


Scappellotto ampiamente evitato, ma da te non mi aspettavo risposte del tipo "son tutti scemi che si fanno convincere dagli amerikani"

Su quanto dici, concordo, chiaro si, è evidente che il potere decisionale, passi a loro.
Come in ogni questione dove uno mette i soldi veri.

Come dico sempre, ne abbiamo goduto per 70 anni, tanto da avere il problema dell' eccesso di benessere.

Al primo tafferuglio serio, non è che possiamo iniziare a piagnucolare dai ( non riferito a te o qualcuno in particolare, parlo del sentiment generale)

Almeno, io non faccio mai parte della schiera dei lamentosi forever ( penso di averlo dimostrato negli anni qui).

Anche perchè sarei ampiamente ipocrita, non so tu, ma una volta che non ci sono problemi di salute in famiglia, AD OGGI (il futuro un po' mi preoccupa) il mio problema principale era dove andare in vacanza.

Comunque ognuno liberissimo di avere le proprie idee.

Come disse Berlinguer “Mi sento più sicuro stando di qua, sotto l'ombrello della NATO”

Con oneri annessi, purtroppo per cercare il mondo perfetto si fa prima a sperare che inizino le spedizioni intergalattiche di esseri umani per l' universo, e provare a crearselo, piuttosto che aspettare di trovarlo sulla Terra.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a cosa?


Eh per salvare la Santa Ucraina no?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una nazione inutile (e per giunta fallita) ha ben poco da restituire
> Soprattutto se a fine guerra diventerà una mini-ugraina,cedendo i territori più proficui alla russia.
> 
> L'unica cosa che può cedere a gratiss sarà la sovranità,mettendo per iscritto di essere il nuovo giocattolino di washington.
> Cosa che tra l'altro è già da anni,ma sottotraccia.


Quoto
Sti falliti non ridaranno indietro un euro, anzi pretenderanno sempre più soldi.
La sovranità praticamente non l’hanno mai avuta, non cambierebbe nulla


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.


Solo armi o ci va pure lui? Lui e zelecoso in un colpo solo sarebbe un sogno meraviglioso


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo lancia lo scoop: Giuseppe Conte a un passo dallo strappo al governo e si prepara alle elezioni anticipate di settembre.*


Mamma Mia come lo vorrei al 5 per cento sto partito di melma. M5Z devi scomparire


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te, con l’illimitato invio di armi all’Ucraina, si indurrà la Russia alla ritirata completa?
> Kiev non sarà obbligata ad alcun compromesso per porre fine alla guerra?


Per quanto mi riguarda, l'obiettivo migliore raggiungibile per l'Ucraina è uscire da questo conflitto con Crimea alla Russia e un accordo che la obblighi a particolari tutele dei russofoni in Donbass, anche se è piu realistico pensare che le repubbliche separatiste saranno federate in un unico stato neutralizzato sotto egida ONU e l'Ucraina dovrà riconoscerlo. 

Tutto il resto può e deve essere evitato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Erdogan contrario all’adesione di Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'obiettivo migliore raggiungibile per l'Ucraina è uscire da questo conflitto con Crimea alla Russia e un accordo che la obblighi a particolari tutele dei russofoni in Donbass, anche se è piu realistico pensare che le repubbliche separatiste saranno federate in un unico stato neutralizzato sotto egida ONU e l'Ucraina dovrà riconoscerlo.
> 
> Tutto il resto può e deve essere evitato.



Concordo. USA permettendo ovviamente.


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Attacchi a Conte, da parte di Calenda (Azione) "Il M5S decida di stare dentro o fuori dal governo" e di Della Vedova (+Europa): "Conte vuole logorare Draghi, ma non ci riuscirà ed è poco responsabile il suo attacco, da ex presidente del consiglio, nei confronti dell'attuale premier durante una importante visita internazionale a Washington".*


+Europa che appoggia Draghi e l invio di armi aahhahahahaah......che schifo i comunisti


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan contrario all’adesione di Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato.


Vuole qualcosa in cambio.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'obiettivo migliore raggiungibile per l'Ucraina è uscire da questo conflitto con Crimea alla Russia e un accordo che la obblighi a particolari tutele dei russofoni in Donbass, anche se è piu realistico pensare che le repubbliche separatiste saranno federate in un unico stato neutralizzato sotto egida ONU e l'Ucraina dovrà riconoscerlo.
> 
> Tutto il resto può e deve essere evitato.


Siamo sicuri che in donbas possa succedere quello che dici tu?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan contrario all’adesione di Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato.


Erdocoso probabilemente ha più potere decisionale di un paese Nato che non sia a stelle e strisce


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vuole qualcosa in cambio.



Di sicuro Erdogan non fa nulla senza tornaconto.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Erdocoso probabilemente ha più potere decisionale di un paese Nato che non sia a stelle e striscie




Di noi sicuramente.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una nazione inutile (e per giunta fallita) ha ben poco da restituire
> Soprattutto se a fine guerra diventerà una mini-ugraina,cedendo i territori più proficui alla russia.
> 
> L'unica cosa che può cedere a gratiss sarà la sovranità,mettendo per iscritto di essere il nuovo giocattolino di washington.
> Cosa che tra l'altro è già da anni,ma sottotraccia.


Ci sono i territori scippati tramite l'accordo con Hitler più i territori rubati alla Romania ancora prima....che però sono i territori dove i russi stanno puntando.


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché i moldavi che nei fatti dovrebbero essere UE e Nato (praticamente tutti i partiti moldavi sono per l'annessione alla Romania) devono continuare ad essere disarmati e a pagare di tasca loro per tenersi mezzo milione di ucraini *mentre l'Ucraina che ha passato le sue armi all'Isis va armata fino ai denti?*


Perché altrimenti Bashar Al-Assad non cade più (semmai sia stato sul punto di cadere).


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan contrario all’adesione di Finlandia e Svezia alla Nato.


A meno che Erdokane voglia qualcosa in cambio, già finita, serve l'unanimità se non ricordo male


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A meno che Erdokane voglia qualcosa in cambio, già finita, serve l'unanimità se non ricordo male



Si, serve unanimità.
Erdogan ha accusato Finlandia e Svezia di dare ospitalità a organizzazioni terroristiche.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, serve unanimità.
> Erdogan ha accusato Finlandia e Svezia di dare ospitalità a organizzazioni terroristiche.


Ahhaha ma cosa? Le femministe?


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari tu.
> 
> Ma la maggior parte dei depensanti da bar, direbbe, mi gioco le palle, " portiamo la spesa militare al 4% ma sovranità!" *per poi andare in piazza a piangere al primo ( ovvio) ulteriore aumento pesante di tasse.*


Non mi pare che grazie alla NATO non ci siano stati aumenti sulla tassazione.
Anzi mi pare che l'IRPEF sia tra i più cari in Europa, e di conseguenza nel mondo.
Mi sembra invece che i discorsi siano completamente scollegati, e la questione tassazione sia più legata al fatto che in Italia il sommerso non lo si voglia fare scomparire, visto che non conviene a chi fa le leggi.
D'altronde, sarebbe come chiedere a Totò Riina di scrivere una legge contro i mafiosi.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia, non è affatto in una curva economica favorevole, è ferma da 20/25 anni.
> Tra invecchiamento e tutto il resto, non vedo nemmeno come ribaltare la situazione nel breve periodo.


Sarà colpa di Putin anche questo...
O magari è colpa della globalizzazione (che ha il compito di far assorbire a forza il surplus delle potenze ai paesi vassalli, andando ad uccidere il mercato interno), della falsa moneta unica e delle politiche di austerità che non hanno la benché minima logica: smettere di investire, smettendo di fatto di guadagnare, per smettere di spendere.
Solo un'idiota o uno in malafede potrebbe pensare che sia una ricetta funzionante. E di gente in malafede in questo Paese ne abbiamo avuta abbastanza, non ultimo il fenomeno del Britannia che oggi chiamano Presidente del Consiglio.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> La domanda da farsi è: perchè tutti vogliono finire sotto la protezione USA sempre di più?


Perché i governi sono filo-americani, essendo sempre più vincolati al sistema finanziario malato dei debiti sovrani in mano a istituti di credito privati, che sono poi gli stessi da cui compri moneta creando quel fenomeno chiamato signoraggio.
E nel caso in cui non fossero ancora filo-americani, si organizza una rivolta ad arte, stile primavera araba o Euromaidan, e si risolve il problema. Oppure chiami Moody's, S&P ecc. e usi la storiella dello spread per mettere al Governo gente fedele alla linea, specialmente di gruppi di interesse come la Rockefeller Foundation o di banche d'affari come la Goldman, come Mario Monti o Mario Draghi.

Ma sarà SICURAMENTE solo un caso, e chi dice il contrario è un complottista novax.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> E non tirarmi fuori complotti o ti do uno scappellotto virtuale  ( amichevole si intende)


Se per complottismo intendi i rettiliani con la testa di serpente, allora sì.
Se intendi "tutto ciò che non mi ha detto il TG1 dopo il servizio sul micio tommasino", beh, quella è un'altra roba.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> La risposta che mi do io è perchè la convenienza economica è evidente.


E come mai la risposta che ti dai tu non è tacciabile di complottismo, mentre la mia sì?
In entrambi i casi sono risposte che diamo noi stessi, no?



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli occidentali vivono di tagli (sanità. welfare, lavoro), poter tagliare quello militare è manna dal cielo.


Infatti, così siamo più contenti quando le navi libiche, che sono armate da terroristi in perenne guerra civile causata da USA e Francia con la deposizione di Gheddafi, ci sparano addosso.
O quando una tossica sperona le nostre navi, per scaricare qualche finto profugo intento a farsi selfie durante la crociera mediterranea.

Vuoi mettere dover spendere di nuovo in armi, come fanno gli altri paesi? Meglio di no...


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te, con l’illimitato invio di armi all’Ucraina, si indurrà la Russia alla ritirata completa?
> Kiev non sarà obbligata ad alcun compromesso per porre fine alla guerra?


Esatto, a me sembra che si voglia arrivare a ulteriore escalation e che si sia certi che la Russia non utilizzi missili ipersonici anche su altri paesi... io non ne sarei cosi certo.. e questo porterebbe poi a WW3 .. e al caos piu totale. Nel frattempo, armiamo i poveri cristi ucraini ( obbligati a stare nel paese e andare i guerra) .. sembra che sia un esercito infinito.. cosi non e secondo me.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A meno che Erdokane voglia qualcosa in cambio, già finita, serve l'unanimità se non ricordo male


Edit: errore mio ero convinto fosse solo candidato.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, serve unanimità.
> Erdogan ha accusato Finlandia e Svezia di dare ospitalità a organizzazioni terroristiche.


E' vero??


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma l'unanimità di chi? Sbaglio o Erdokane non è nella nato


La Turchia è NATO. Anzi, partecipa pure al programma di condivisione nucleare.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Turchia è NATO. Anzi, partecipa pure al programma di condivisione nucleare.


si scusate ero convinto fosse paese candidato tipo la svezia


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ahhaha ma cosa? *Le femministe?*



Quelle sono pericolosissime


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' vero??



Del supporto a gente che la Turchia considera terroristi? Chi lo sa? 
Quello che conta è che se Erdogan si oppone l’adesione di Finlandia e Svezia salta prima di partire.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

*EL PAIS PUBBLICA UNA BOZZA DI UN DOCUMENTO CHE FINIRA' ALLA COMMISSIONE EUROPEA*
*
Non trapelano buone notizie dalla relazione che verrà presentata al prossimo Consiglio Europeo sull' inventario militare dei paesi dell' Unione
Limiti nelle difese aeree di fronte ad attacchi con missili, droni, aerei, navi o carri armati, problemi logistici e di connettivita' e scarsita' di munizioni sono solo alcune delle gravi carenze della difesa della nazioni europee.*
*Frutto di decenni di tagli in tempi di pace.*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *EL PAIS PUBBLICA UNA BOZZA DI UN DOCUMENTO CHE FINIRA' ALLA COMMISSIONE EUROPEA*
> 
> *Non trapelano buone notizie dalla relazione che verrà presentata al prossimo Consiglio Europeo sull' inventario militare dei paesi dell' Unione
> Limiti nelle difese aeree di fronte ad attacchi con missili, droni, aerei, navi o carri armati, problemi logistici e di connettivita' e scarsita' di munizioni sono solo alcune delle gravi carenze della difesa della nazioni europee.*
> *Frutto di decenni di tagli in tempi di pace.*


@sunburn abbiamo appena finito di scriverlo nel topic delle pandemie che qualunque cosa accada, noi saremo comunque sempre e sicuramente ad inseguire  
Anche se non c'è molto da ridere.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *EL PAIS PUBBLICA UNA BOZZA DI UN DOCUMENTO CHE FINIRA' ALLA COMMISSIONE EUROPEA*
> 
> *Non trapelano buone notizie dalla relazione che verrà presentata al prossimo Consiglio Europeo sull' inventario militare dei paesi dell' Unione
> Limiti nelle difese aeree di fronte ad attacchi con missili, droni, aerei, navi o carri armati, problemi logistici e di connettivita' e scarsita' di munizioni sono solo alcune delle gravi carenze della difesa della nazioni europee.*
> *Frutto di decenni di tagli in tempi di pace.*


Capito raga perchè lecchiamo il deretano e siamo abbastanza prostri davanti agli amerikani?

Sempre detto che ottimizzerei la spesa, e farei un unico esercito dell' UE.
So bene che è più difficile a dirsi che a farsi, e sappiamo tutti i motivi, culturali e politici.

Quando conteremo qualcosa militarmente, forse non dovremo più essere succubi di nessuno.

Guardate Russia, Pakistan, India, Cina tanto per fare esempi, ricchezza media bassissima, eppure se sei pericoloso ti danno retta tutti.
Perfino ciccio kim jong sun lo lasciano in pace nonostante le minacce.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Brutti Segnali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Brutti Segnali



E' finita


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*ieri sera su la7 scontro tra Formigli e Romano, piddino ex montiano di scelta civica che non può essere querelato da Orsini perchè non rinuncia ad immunità parlamentare*

Romano: "Richiamo un classico dell'etica del giornalismo: se c'è un dibattito tra uno che dice che ci vuole l'ombrello e uno che dice che non ci vuole l'ombrello, il compito del giornalista non è moderare il dibattito, ma aprire la finestra e vedere se piove"

Formigli: "Ma è quello che facciamo regolarmente! E poi chi decide chi lo fa e chi non lo fa?"

Romano: "Io non voglio polemizzare con lei. Non è possibile sostenere legittimamente in un dibattito pubblico, come se avessero la stessa dignità, le tesi dei fatti per cui in Ucraina ci sono civili massacrati da Putin e le tesi di coloro che dicono che quei morti non ci sono..."

Formigli: "Sta offrendo una rappresentazione dei talk grottesca, perché non avviene mai quello che lei racconta"

Romano: "Ma è stato lei a inventare il fenomeno Orsini...Ma fatevi un giro sulle tv tedesche o francesi..."

Formigli: "Le comunico che Orsini, purtroppo o per fortuna, è stato inventato dalla Luiss e da Tor Vergata e non da Piazzapulita perché aveva una cattedra"


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*Mule', forzista sottosegretario alla Difesa:*
*
"Pronto il terzo decreto, c'è qualcosa di diverso ma non armi tremende per esempio non carri armati*
*Spero sia l'ultimo, ma temo che dovremo aiutare ancora l'Ucraina con armi"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il premier *Mario Draghi*, che nella sua visita negli Stati Uniti al presidente Joe Biden aveva dichiarato di volere la pace, è pronto ad *inviare in Ucraina armi pesanti*.
> 
> *Contrari *il capo del M5S *Giuseppe Conte*, che ribadisce il suo _"Basta alle armi"_, così come il segretario della Lega *Matteo Salvini*. Enrico Letta (PD), invece, ha affermato: _"Sentiamo Draghi e poi decideremo"_.



Conte per me potrebbe anche dire "La figa è la cosa più bella del mondo", cioé una verità inconfutabile e incontestabile, e non mi fiderei comunque.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

Di Maio incontra l'omologo ucraino Kuleba



>


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, serve unanimità.
> Erdogan ha accusato Finlandia e Svezia di dare ospitalità a organizzazioni terroristiche.


sì perchè per loro i curdi sono terroristi e sono anche in Scandinavia da profughi politici
comunque in Svezia settimane fa è successo il disastro con gli immigrati islamici, solo che si era tutti attenti all'Ucraina e si è perso di vista.
Erdogan non perdona gli attacchi all'Islam


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Blitz dell'ultima ora da me,con decorrenza immediata : "tutti fuori dai colioni" , requisite ben 17 aree a mare e diverse spiagge per esercitazioni militari (e neanche nelle zone dei poligoni militari,ma anche in aree che non hanno mai avuto niente a che fare con le servitù militari)

Questa sarà la più imponente esercitazione militare mai messa in campo nel mare di Sardegna e nei poligoni sardi


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2252
> 
> 
> Blitz dell'ultima ora da me,con decorrenza immediata : "tutti fuori dai colioni" , requisite ben 17 aree a mare e diverse spiagge per esercitazioni militari (e neanche nelle zone dei poligoni militari,ma anche in aree che non hanno mai avuto niente a che fare con le servitù militari)
> ...


Mamma mia che ha combinato quello in USA , ho letto senza preavviso, è robba fresca


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*terza settimana di flop in quel di Bruxelles sulle sanzioni energetiche, alcune nazioni hanno proposto di dividere il sesto pacchetto di sanzioni lasciando il petrolio per un secondo momento tuttavia non c'è accordo neanche su questo perchè i falchi europei non vogliono dare immagine di debolezza dinanzi a Putin*


che giullari...


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*Di Maio:*
*
"L'aumento dei prezzi a cui stiamo assistendo è inquietante, rischiamo una guerra mondiale del pane.*
*Il prossimo mese l'Italia, in collaborazione con la Fao, sosterrà un'iniziativa per affrontare la crisi alimentare nell'area del Mediterraneo"*


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2252
> 
> 
> Blitz dell'ultima ora da me,con decorrenza immediata : "tutti fuori dai colioni" , requisite ben 17 aree a mare e diverse spiagge per esercitazioni militari (e neanche nelle zone dei poligoni militari,ma anche in aree che non hanno mai avuto niente a che fare con le servitù militari)
> ...


sino al 27 maggio ???


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"L'aumento dei prezzi a cui stiamo assistendo è inquietante, rischiamo una guerra mondiale del pane.*
> *Il prossimo mese l'Italia, in collaborazione con la Fao, sosterrà un'iniziativa per affrontare la crisi alimentare nell'area del Mediterraneo"*



È pure inquietante averti come Ministro degli Esteri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

Up.

Continuiamo come topic di politica italiana.
Notizie di guerra qui:








Usa-Russia, primo colloquio. Turchia: "Finlandia e Svezia pensioni terroristiche"



Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco. Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina. Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione. Nel...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*il sostituto del senatore Petrocelli, boicottato dopo settimane dagli altri della commissione Esteri per le sue posizioni filorusse fino a dimettersi in massa per farlo decadere, è stato oggetto di critiche online andando a scovare sue presunte posizioni anti Nato
il senatore Ferrara, sempre in quota M5S, costretto a ritirarsi...*


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *terza settimana di flop in quel di Bruxelles sulle sanzioni energetiche, alcune nazioni hanno proposto di dividere il sesto pacchetto di sanzioni lasciando il petrolio per un secondo momento tuttavia non c'è accordo neanche su questo perchè i falchi europei non vogliono dare immagine di debolezza dinanzi a Putin*
> 
> 
> che giullari...


Le sanzioni metteranno in ginocchio la Russia! Questione di tempo! La Russia non può sopravvivere se il più grande mercato non fa più affari con lei! (cit.)
Nemmeno Mago Do Nascimento le sbagliava così.

E pensare che qui c'è gente che a questi pagliacci di Bruxelles darebbe in mano pure un esercito continentale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni metteranno in ginocchio la Russia! Questione di tempo! La Russia non può sopravvivere se il più grande mercato non fa più affari con lei! (cit.)
> Nemmeno Mago Do Nascimento le sbagliava così.
> 
> *E pensare che qui c'è gente che a questi pagliacci di Bruxelles darebbe in mano pure un esercito continentale.*


Secondo i più zerbini di Bidxon la Russia doveva essere in ginocchio già dopo 2 settimane.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni metteranno in ginocchio la Russia! Questione di tempo! La Russia non può sopravvivere se il più grande mercato non fa più affari con lei! (cit.)
> Nemmeno Mago Do Nascimento le sbagliava così.
> 
> E pensare che qui c'è gente che a questi pagliacci di Bruxelles darebbe in mano pure un esercito continentale.


Ma solo io vedo un UE che sta scricchiolando? Senza la Merkel, che era pur sempre una donna con gli attributi sotto, sarà durissima per loro resistere. Si stanno vedendo tutti i difetti di questa Europahahahah disunita.


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo un UE che sta scricchiolando? Senza la Merkel, che era pur sempre una donna con gli attributi sotto, sarà durissima per loro resistere. Si stanno vedendo tutti i difetti di questa Europahahahah disunita.


L'UE è come la resistenza ucraina: un malato terminale su cui si pratica accanimento terapeutico e che continuerà ad esistere fino a che servirà a Washington, per tutelare i suoi interessi di superpotenza.
L'Europa deve essere il mercato in cui il surplus americano viene assorbito. Non può e non deve avere un mercato interno di riferimento, perché danneggerebbe Wall Street e di conseguenza l'economia americana, perciò si continua ad ingabbiare i paesi europei tramite il sistema finanziario e la farsa della moneta unica.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *L'UE è come la resistenza ucraina: un malato terminale su cui si pratica accanimento terapeutico e che continuerà ad esistere fino a che servirà a Washington, per tutelare i suoi interessi di superpotenza*.
> L'Europa deve essere il mercato in cui il surplus americano viene assorbito. Non può e non deve avere un mercato interno di riferimento, perché danneggerebbe Wall Street e di conseguenza l'economia americana, perciò si continua ad ingabbiare i paesi europei tramite il sistema finanziario e la farsa della moneta unica.


Il primo commento davvero realistico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che ha combinato quello in USA , ho letto senza preavviso, è robba fresca





Andris ha scritto:


> sino al 27 maggio ???



Senza preavviso (praticamente lo sapeva solo il governo)
Poi Draghi avrà avuto modo di parlarne durante la sua gita da scolaretto a Washington,figurati  

Dovrebbe durare fino al 27.
Se uno voleva andare a farsi un bagno,se la prende nel (_!_).
Se uno voleva andare a largo a pescare in barca,se la prende in.
Se uno voleva andare a fare una passeggiata,se la prende in.

Sia maledetto lo scorreggione americano e il governo a 90° italiano


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Senza preavviso (praticamente lo sapeva solo il governo)
> Poi Draghi avrà avuto modo di parlarne durante la sua gita da scolaretto a Washington,figurati
> 
> Dovrebbe durare fino al 27.
> ...


Ne parla solo l'Unione Sarda. Strano pazzesco il livello di censura e di propaganda al quale siamo arrivati...e per chi pensa di essere "libero" perché in Russia ed in Cina é peggio, beh, mi dispiace per voi poveracci con questi ragionamenti astrusi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ne parla solo l'Unione Sarda. Strano pazzesco il livello di censura e di propaganda al quale siamo arrivati...e per chi pensa di essere "libero" perché in Russia ed in Cina é peggio, beh, mi dispiace per voi poveracci con questi ragionamenti astrusi...



Come sempre tutti zitti,non è una novità.

Ma tanto agli italiani non frega un casso delle servitù militari e di tutta la  che lasciano (e che sarà tramandata di generazione in generazione,dal momento che delle bonifiche non se ne parla mai e sarà sempre uno scarica barile continuo).
Probabilmente neanche sanno cosa siano le servitù militari. 

Comunque quando qualche giorno fa il drago è andato in gita negli usa,proprio qui avevo scritto che vedevo un via vai strano di elicotteri da guerra. Si vede che avevano già avviato i preparativi


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma tanto agli italiani non frega un casso delle servitù militari e di tutta la  che lasciano (e che sarà tramandata di generazione in generazione,dal momento che delle bonifiche non se ne parla mai e sarà sempre uno scarica barile continuo).
> Probabilmente neanche sanno cosa siano le servitù militari.


Ma che sarà mai suvvia...d'altronde la Sardegna é nota per essere una regione bruttina e che ospita ogni anno una manciata di turisti ...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come sempre tutti zitti,non è una novità.
> 
> Ma tanto agli italiani non frega un casso delle servitù militari e di tutta la  che lasciano (e che sarà tramandata di generazione in generazione,dal momento che delle bonifiche non se ne parla mai e sarà sempre uno scarica barile continuo).
> Probabilmente neanche sanno cosa siano le servitù militari.
> ...


non ti preoccupare, ti mandiamo un bel battello con Karola e Gretina per pulire il fondale


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*un residente di Sorrento oggi ha fatto il video al passaggio di Draghi sotto casa sua: 17 auto di scorta *


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *un residente di Sorrento oggi ha fatto il video al passaggio di Draghi sotto casa sua: 17 auto di scorta *


Sapete che vi dico? Che fa bene perché rischia tantissimo. E io godo, mentre aspetto pazientemente il pazzo


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Maggio 2022)

Scommettiamo che una delle nostre armi sarà la causa di un nuovo vairus e di conseguenza con l'arrivo successivo di migliaia di profughi l'itaglia sarà supercontagiata e necessiterà di mega lockdown con vaccini a domicilio?Oh,mi raccomando,io ci tengo al Natale,voglio che lo salvino.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

*Salvini durante una pausa del processo Open Arms:*_* "Il fatto che Draghi abbia cambiato toni negli ultimi giorni, abbia parlato con Biden di pace invitandolo a chiamare Putin e che parli di un’Europa che torni sulla via della pace significa che siamo sulla strada giusta. Non mi interessano le beghe tra Letta, Conte e altri. Conto all’inizio della settimana di incontrare Draghi e se la via sarà quella della pace, la Lega c’è. Aggiungo che se io ritenessi di essere utile ad avvicinare le parti in causa già la settimana prossima sarei pronto a partire per andare ovunque e incontrare chiunque".*_


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *un residente di Sorrento oggi ha fatto il video al passaggio di Draghi sotto casa sua: 17 auto di scorta *


E quale sarebbe il problema?
Penso che per gli altri stati i numero sia simile.
Poi magari sono solo 15... E che cambia?
Non sarà stato eletto, ma per il momento e comunque lui la persona di riferimento.
(Non entro nel discorso sul fatto che non dovrebbe decidere lui... E così che piaccia o meno).


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini durante una pausa del processo Open Arms:*_* "Il fatto che Draghi abbia cambiato toni negli ultimi giorni, abbia parlato con Biden di pace invitandolo a chiamare Putin e che parli di un’Europa che torni sulla via della pace significa che siamo sulla strada giusta. Non mi interessano le beghe tra Letta, Conte e altri. Conto all’inizio della settimana di incontrare Draghi e se la via sarà quella della pace, la Lega c’è. Aggiungo che se io ritenessi di essere utile ad avvicinare le parti in causa già la settimana prossima sarei pronto a partire per andare ovunque e incontrare chiunque".*_



Caro Matteo resta a casa per evitare altri danni.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Maggio 2022)

Le uniche armi "pesanti" che ha l'italia sono il carro medio Ariete e il cannone semovente di fabbricazione tedesca da 155, tutta roba che al momento non daremo. I politici non sanno mai niente e i giornalai ancora peggio.


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *un residente di Sorrento oggi ha fatto il video al passaggio di Draghi sotto casa sua: 17 auto di scorta *


Stranissimo, perché poi lui vuole la pace e l'Italia è per la pace, però poi 17 auto di scorta ogni volta che mette il becco fuori di casa, i segni del degrado moderno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ne parla solo l'Unione Sarda. Strano pazzesco il livello di censura e di propaganda al quale siamo arrivati...e per chi pensa di essere "libero" perché in Russia ed in Cina é peggio, beh, mi dispiace per voi poveracci con questi ragionamenti astrusi...


Eh ma siamo un paese libero, sennòh avresti giàh la kappaggibbi in casa a deportartih in sibberiah11!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni metteranno in ginocchio la Russia! Questione di tempo! La Russia non può sopravvivere se il più grande mercato non fa più affari con lei! (cit.)
> Nemmeno Mago Do Nascimento le sbagliava così.
> 
> E *pensare che qui c'è gente che a questi pagliacci di Bruxelles darebbe in mano pure un esercito continentale.*


Dopo insistenza nel mettere draghi 
quell'altra campagna pro figli di Bruxelles
è proprio questo dannato esercito europeo
e magia inizia a prendere dei favori...
poi a chi risponderà questo esercito bhe 
qui le soluzioni si trovano sempre dopo...
un po' come l'euro! abbiamo visto com'è finita..

La popolazione europea non deve mai dare le sorti a degli perfetti sconosciuti


----------

